

Google’s misleading security claims to the government raise serious questions - ssclafani
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2011/04/11/google-s-misleading-security-claims-to-the-government-raise-serious-questions.aspx

======
jdp23
TL;DR summary: after Microsoft got a big government contract, Google sued. In
their filing, they claimed that Google Apps for Government has FISMA
certification. DOJ says no: Google Apps Premier has FISMA certification, but
Google Apps for Government doesn't. Microsoft is (unsurprisingly) appalled.

~~~
mbreese
It also may not be apparent from the domain name, but this is a Microsoft
corporate site.

~~~
jessriedel
Yes, although the banner "Microsoft on the Issues" is a tipoff.

------
iandanforth
Legal issues aside, does anyone know enough about Google Apps Premier and
Google Apps for Government to tell us if there are real security distinctions
that would make this something more than lawyers bickering?

------
Jabbles
The author constantly refers to "Google" as if it's a single person. I think
the most reasonable explanation will involve some large amount of
miscommunication between several people who work for Google. The author seems
overly aggressive, and assumes that whatever "Google" did, it did rationally
and intentionally.

Nevertheless, Google's response will be interesting.

~~~
timmyd
While I agree that it may very much amount is 'miscommunication'. You would
think - that a company which proud itself on having the 'best, brightest and
smartest' would do its own due diligence before openly starting a significant
legal battle with Microsoft - a company renown for suing everyone in existence
- and complaining to the government that it's basically being anti-
competitive.

It's not about rational intent - it's about suing the government over alleged
anti-competitive behavior only to not have certification in the first place.
Whether it's a miscommunication or something else - the fact that it appears -
prima facie - a complete ass up by Google is humorous.

I say humorous only in the sense that it loathes Microsoft with all it's being
- and currently it's eating straight up fail cake.

~~~
cooldeal
>While I agree that it may very much amount is 'miscommunication'. You would
think - that a company which proud itself on having the 'best, brightest and
smartest' would do its own due diligence before openly starting a significant
legal battle with Microsoft - a company renown for suing everyone in existence
- and complaining to the government that it's basically being anti-
competitive.

The legal battle is not with Microsoft. It is with "The United States".

~~~
timmyd
Sure officially. Unofficially - it's with Microsoft.

------
ascendant
Microsoft calling _anyone_ out on security issues is laughter inducing to the
extreme. For those of you that weren't paying attention in the Windows XP/IE 6
heyday, anyone could find remote exploits that bothered to look for more than
5 minutes.

~~~
cooldeal
Security is different from certification, which is the article is about.

